# No pull harness--a miracle!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I got the "No-Pull Harness Trainer" from Petco today...this thing is a miracle! Took Ollie on a very short walk to test it out...he WALKED by my side!! No pulling! No hyperventilating!! No trying to run ahead and walking on his hind legs!! He was SO calm I thougth something had to be wrong...but there was nothing wrong as far as I could tell, it just worked! Not only was the short walk pleasant, but his whole demeanor was so calm. Did I mention CALM?? lol. When we got home he was calm! It seemed to make for a great dynamic between the two of us--like I was in control and he appreciated it. I'll use it for walks only--I'll use his regular harness for quick outdoor potty trips I guess. So I highly recommend the No-Pull Harness Trainer! Awesome!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad the harness worked. I think I'll have to get one.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds great! I'll check it out.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just wish I could get Jasmyne to walk with her harness on. I put it on and she just sits! No leash attached yet. Silly puppy!

Good job Ollie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I went and read the reviews and they seem quite mixed on it.









http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=2...31&#details


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad that it worked so well for you and Ollie!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Oh, I'm so glad that it worked so well for you and Ollie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will second that.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I will definately try it! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad that you like it! We noticed an immediate difference as well when we switched!


----------

